# Is anyone out there taking home $100k?



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures. 

And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I will be when all that “I’ll tip you on the app” money comes rolling in


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


Uber has cut rates in some areas by a much as 60%,

Those are the old numbers from when uber was new (and in the "good" markets). It can' be done unless your doing something criminal.

$100,000?

In what fantasy...

In orlando, $100,000 is about 14,000-16,000 hours (give or take) or about 300 hours a week all year... (if the math is fuzy it is, It does come to 38 hours a day 365 days a year to make $100,000)

In Seattle, 70,000+ might still be possible.

$100,000+ Even in Seattle is beyond possible.

What city your in has a bigger impact on how much you can make than how many hours you work a week...

Some people can clear $300 in a day, others can't get $300 in a weekend.


----------



## UberDriver1984 (Nov 9, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I will be when all that "I'll tip you on the app" money comes rolling in


OMG this is funny as hell


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I would consider my market to be mid-level. Pay is better than most markets (.20/1.21) but so much slower than the big cities that it is painful at times.

The incentives are practically non existent. 10, 20% is common. What is this Quest stuff that people keep talking about?

I put in about 60 hours a week and constantly bring in 1,200-1,400. That is before gas (est 200/week) and all other considerations. So 60 hrs in my market is 50-60k per year before expenses depreciation and write offs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I would consider my market to be mid-level. Pay is better than most markets (.20/1.21) but so much slower than the big cities that it is painful at times.
> 
> The incentives are practically non existent. 10, 20% is common. What is this Quest stuff that people keep talking about?
> 
> I put in about 60 hours a week and constantly bring in 1,200-1,400. That is before gas (est 200/week) and all other considerations. So 60 hrs in my market is 50-60k per year before expenses depreciation and write offs.


Better slow with 20/1.21 than super busy with .08/.53 (the driver cut)


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


No there isn't and here is why. This is irrefutable logic, BTW, so listen close. I'll state some facts:

1) Uber is easy to do and anybody who lacks a criminal record and has access to a $7,000 car can do it
2) Making $100k is well above average income in the US and typically requires a substantial education and/or time in a lucractive career and/or lots of harder work and/or high value skill set

With 1 + 2 we get to the third point
3) If it were possible to make $100k doing uber it would be the easiest $100k in the country
leads to:
4) If it were that easy, more people would do it until wages came down. They would keep dropping to the point where uber's difficulty vs wage is similar to most other jobs. And that is where we are today. And that's why most people doing it make minimum wage or thereabouts; it requires no skill, cost of entry is very low.

So no, nobody is making $100k.

The last time it was possible to make $700-800 in a day in my city was never. When it first hit my city I understand a person could make $300 driving drunks all night on a friday or saturday night. Now that's $200 on a good night. Driving XL.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

lol is LA having some of the lowest fares in the nation? Here we got paid 0.67/mile 0.11/min, It was recently raised by 4 cents so 0.71/mile


----------



## Particle In A Box (Jul 24, 2016)

I am taking home over 100k.... just not by driving Uber.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't like to talk about my earnings cause people will think Im bragging... but yeah, I do. Theres no trick or shortcut...just hard work and determination. I already know someone is going to demand proof, so here you go...


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

The question should be is anyone making over $20,000 full time? Uber destroys your car, you pay all your money to Exxon and Shell, no one tips, surge is non-existent, Uber raises rates for themselves only. And then in the end you crash and get hurt. Both Uber and Lyft SUCK. Don’t doubt it.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> lol is LA having some of the lowest fares in the nation? Here we got paid 0.67/mile 0.11/min, It was recently raised by 4 cents so 0.71/mile


You're missing out at $0.92/mile $0.14/min just outside of Sacramento lol!


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> No there isn't and here is why. This is irrefutable logic, BTW, so listen close. I'll state some facts:
> 
> 1) Uber is easy to do and anybody who lacks a criminal record and has access to a $7,000 car can do it
> 2) Making $100k is well above average income in the US and typically requires a substantial education and/or time in a lucractive career and/or lots of harder work and/or high value skill set
> ...


DAMN SUM'*****....SOMEONE WHO "GETS IT" !!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I will be when all that "I'll tip you on the app" money comes rolling in


The best comment of the year! I laughed so hard lol.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Making $100k a year is possible as a gross figure before considering an expenses . Ohh and working 60-70 hours a week in a car that qualifies for all Tiers in a great market


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Making $100k a year is possible as a gross figure before considering an expenses . Ohh and working 60-70 hours a week in a car that qualifies for all Tiers in a great market


No way at 60 hours. Maybe 80 at minimum. The one guy that showed he made $6000 in a month drove 70 hours a week for that entire month and that's gross. $2000 a week gross?

60 hours means someone was able to make $33 an hour for all 60 hours that week. Not even the best market can do that.
100 hours means someone was able to make $20 an hour for all 100 hours that week. That's possible if you want to work 100 hours a week for 52 weeks...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My very best week was snow and ice central, surge all over the place. I put in 10-12 hour days for a week straight. Took home $3,200 plus cash tips.

Nothing since then has even hit $2,000 take home, although I did come close once.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Me. Received it all on driver referrals......Not true but those clowns are really the only ones who truly "got their side hustle on".


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


When you factor in depreciation maintenance this is pretty much a break-even proposition. a hundred thousand a year? that's impossible



Buddywannarideagain said:


> The question should be is anyone making over $20,000 full time? Uber destroys your car, you pay all your money to Exxon and Shell, no one tips, surge is non-existent, Uber raises rates for themselves only. And then in the end you crash and get hurt. Both Uber and Lyft SUCK. Don't doubt it.


I work full-time and after I did my taxes and took the standard deduction my profit was $4,000 for the year, my taxes were $24.
I ran about 25000 through my bank account but the rest is deductions. This is the lowest paying job I've ever had I used to do 65,000 gross (40k net) a year as a wedding photographer


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The hackers made $100k last year...


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Take your complaints to Twitter but let’s keep it on rates and driver exploitation. At the NYT, At various news outlets. In some places Uber is taking now 75 percent of fares while getting the benefit of us, our cars and our gasoline. This is not ‘doing the right thing’.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I make $100k+ uber driving and sell deodorant to stinky pax. It sells like hotcakes.


----------



## Oguzksk (Nov 11, 2017)

In new york city yes. However they are working from 4 a.m to 10 a.m rush and 4 pm to 12.am. All my friends are making around 2K in a week. 

The time I was in ny I was driving black car and easly making 1500 a week and my base was located in Long island.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No.

I'm at $28,408.09 delivering food 35 hour per week. 

Of which I am currently able to save 2.67 per day or almost 750 per year inoto saving. I also take a vacation every 14 months or less. I was over 29,000 a year before Thanksgiving I also started my year September 11th. So we got 81 days and my projected income is as stated above

I almost hit 80,000 in 2015 when I was working three jobs. To restaurant deliveries and Uber. 115 hours I work every week is unsustainable


----------



## maximumuber (Aug 7, 2015)

Oguzksk said:


> In new york city yes. However they are working from 4 a.m to 10 a.m rush and 4 pm to 12.am. All my friends are making around 2K in a week.
> 
> The time I was in ny I was driving black car and easly making 1500 a week and my base was located in Long island.


Your friend is lying. No one in NYC that does uber alone is making anywhere near $100k.


----------



## Jigglypuff1093 (Nov 20, 2017)

Did just under 100k net last year. I took two three week vacations. Worked about 6 days a week 8-12 hour shifts most days. Didn't just work for Uber, had my own stuff, some company work, NYC market. Uber was probably 55-60% of my net. Also, should tell ya, have a Yukon XL, worked smart, paired up trips and had less downtime as possible by stressing a ton. Would not recommend as it's a ton of work, but it is very much possible.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

This guy made $100K last year from fübr.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

How many accidents during that $100k run? Be honest.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber has cut rates in some areas by a much as 60%,
> 
> Those are the old numbers from when uber was new (and in the "good" markets). It can' be done unless your doing something criminal.
> 
> ...


This is my best week. Didnt work the weekend


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

fusionuber said:


> This is my best . Didnt work the weekend


$250 on a friday isn't too bad.

Your getting about 62% more per mile and 68% more per minute than the Orlando market.

If i was still getting that much per mile I might still be driving uber.

I'll add philadelphia to the list of cities that's actually getting paid proper rates.

And you did work the weekend... last time i checked working until 2:00 AM on saturday morning was working the weekend...


----------



## Particle In A Box (Jul 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> $250 on a friday isn't too bad.
> 
> Your getting about 62% more per mile and 68% more per minute than the Orlando market.
> 
> ...


Is Washington DC on this list?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Particle In A Box said:


> Is Washington DC on this list?


Borderline

However the fact that your in DC

DC is one of the old traditionally good taxi markets so between that and borderline good rates you should be able to make good money doing this.

The cities that arn't being paid good enough are the ones making about 30c less than the DC market.

I'm showing 81c per paid mile? (75%)

Orlando is 53c per paid mile. (75%)

There's a huge difference between 81 and 53


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


It's been a minute since I've been on this forum. You get tired of all the negativity after awhile. Besides time spent on here is less money made in general. I'm going to make this a fairly long post to give the naysayers and Neg Megs a chance to harp back. I'm sure i'll Be called an "Uber shill" or worse but.... For those of you who just can't believe it's possible, you can check through the few posts I have posted on here. I left screenshots of my earnings. Won't be doing it again. So if you don't believe...

Okay, now to the "boast"...

I've been doing Uber/Lyft (I consider them the same essentially) for over a year now in the Bay Area. All over from San Jose to the south, Santa Rosa to the north and parts beyond Sacramento to the east with San Francisco as ground zero. I now live in the Outer Sunset - two blocks from the beach. I will and have worked 7 days a week. I've done over 90 hours in a week. For those who say or infer this isn't a real job, it's as real as any job you'll get anywhere. So stop it with the nonsense. For those who say it's a menial job that requires little or no education, I'm University educated and a retired engineer from upper management. You don't have to be too educated but you can't be dumb and/or inarticulate to succeed at this. There are skills required to really blow the doors down doing this. The main thing is a solid work ethic and better than average management and analytical skills.

That being said, I calculated over a year time period my earnings. Uber was easy. They have the history you can go back through. Lyft was a little more tedious. I had to go through my bank statements and look at those weekly deposits. When I first started, I was more "Uber-centric". Hardly did Lyft other than to earn that initial bonus. Times have changed a bit and now I go by who's incentives are more enticing for the week or if possible, I try to max both sets of bonuses. Not easy but doable if you manage well and know how to grind. My forté.

From Jan to Dec this year i've earned $103k from Uber and another $32k from Lyft. That doesn't even crack the top twenty Uber Driver earnings I believe. There are some folks out there doing much better than me. You'll probably never see them on this forum because they're too busy handling their business. I will consider that a fact because I have spoken to some and heard of others that laugh when they hear the complaints emanating from these forums. We know all markets are not equal but to me even in the worst markets you can earn enough to make this a viable option. I won't throw shade at small market drivers because I somewhat understand their plight.

During the past year I missed about 5 whole weeks due to vacation to see the grandkids and family ( even though I did Uber/Lyft a little bit in San Diego and LA. A couple of weeks my car was getting repairs due to a non Uber related accident (stopped at a stoplight and a distracted dimwit rear ends me - that sucked). A couple of weeks I only did Lyft to test viability as a stand-alone (it was good). While I had couple of weeks under $1K (only drove 2 or 3 days - lazy), I had one over $4K, three above $3.5K and most settled in around $2 - $2.5K. A really good year. Once I really started splitting the time with Lyft, I'd earn around $1.5 - $2K with one and $1.5K for the other. So from experience I will say it's more than possible. Believe it or not... IDGAF.

Now some like to get on here and complain about the wear and tear on your vehicle. Very true - just keep abreast of your maintenance schedule and your car will be fine. I always hear about depreciation. Stop it with that! Your car depreciated they day you drove it off the dealer's lot. If you are selling to a private user, your salesmanship and buyer's real interest will nullify those concerns. Only salesman try to use that imaginary volatile figure to low ball a seller or a trade-in. The monetary value is superfluous. Keep this in mind though, the money you actually make doing rideshare could be considered money directly out of the "depreciation column". I could expand on my thinking on this but I've said a bunch already. As far as gas goes, I drive an SUV. Premium gas (I don't know why) and I typically fill up every other day - about $300 - $400 every week - sometimes more. My numbers are after my gas deductions. According to most on here, this is atypical but it seems pretty simple in execution.

The reason Lyft started getting more play, was because they had me on 'Premier' too and once a couple of those came through, the balance shifted a bit for me. I won't do Select/Black/SUV for Uber because I'm not going through the extra hassle and expense (no CDL, TCP and no shirt and tie - keeping it casual and fun) for not much more than I'm making already (haven't really been able to get hard numbers from that crowd - no big deal). Don't get a lot of 'Premiers' in relation to other types but enough to appreciate getting them.

I didn't write this post to brag but I did want my brethren to know that $100K is real. You just have to put in the work. I am not unique and I am not the best earner but I know when something works for me.

Here's a rhetorical question. How many of you with "real jobs" subtract all of your deductions from your paycheck (including taxes) and then calculate your hourly wage? I know the answer.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

A lot wrong or bad info here. But,


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

Please point out the misinformation. I'm pretty sure my statements can withstand trolling scrutiny. [kisses]


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

From my reading, Why should I?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Funkmeister said:


> Please point out the misinformation. I'm pretty sure my statements can withstand trolling scrutiny. [kisses]


You don't talk like a grandpa.


----------



## Mac Uber (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> The hackers made $100k last year...


The hackers made $100k
Uber took $30,000 for their cut
The Uber driver was left with $15


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You don't talk like a grandpa.


Must be another Uber representative .. no screenshot, I call bs


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

‭


bsliv said:


> From my reading, Why should I?


If you believe something is factually incorrect, you should provide specifics and refutation. Otherwise you come off as a trolling moron.



sellkatsell44 said:


> You don't talk like a grandpa.


Oh but I am! Twelve times over.



newdriverintown said:


> Must be another Uber representative .. no screenshot, I call bs


You're right, I am an Uber representative but if you drive for them, so are you. So what's your point? (Trying so hard not to go ad hominem!)

Now either you can't read, your comprehension sucks or you're just carrying on that moronic trolling tradition. Either way, if you would like to see screenshots, there are some in my past posts. Feel free to go find them.

I am not posting to pump myself up to a bunch of strangers. There are people that come on this site trying to figure out whether or not they can make a living doing this. My answer is emphatically yes. The only caveat being is to stop thinking of yourself as an employee. You are essentially running your own business using a third party app that you are paying a licensing fee for. That's it! Even though the biggest carrot is being your own boss and the convenience of working whenever you want, you still have to work at the right times, in the right places and with the right mindset. If you slack on that, you're not going to be successful at this.

If I can I will help out anyone who wants to figure it out.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Funkmeister, I'm not a representative for Uber. So your logic is flawed from the beginning if you then turn around and say you aren't an employee. Representatives of Uber are employees; we are "partners". So to say I cannot read or have low comprehension skills, is yeah an ad hominem attack. But yeah I'm here mainly trolling.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Funkmeister, I'm not a representative for Uber. So your logic is flawed from the beginning if you then turn around and say you aren't an employee. Representatives of Uber are employees; we are "partners". So to say I cannot read or have low comprehension skills, is yeah an ad hominem attack. But yeah I'm here mainly trolling.


See, this is what I mean about basic comprehension. No, you are not an employee of Uber (or Lyft) but the brand you represent IS Uber (Lyft). Those stickers you've put in the front and back of your vehicle indicates you are a representative of Uber (Lyft). Otherwise that rider will not enter your vehicle. Don't want to go back and forth about this but "c'mon".

Can't help but to be logical. I have the world's best computer at my disposal. I choose to use it at all times. Some don't use theirs at all. You seem to be aware of yours but may only use it on occasion. Meh!!!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Funkmeister said:


> See, this is what I mean about basic comprehension. No, you are not an employee of Uber (or Lyft) but the brand you represent IS Uber (Lyft). Those stickers you've put in the front and back of your vehicle indicates you are a representative of Uber (Lyft). Otherwise that rider will not enter your vehicle. Don't want to go back and forth about this but "c'mon".
> 
> Can't help but to be logical. I have the world's best computer at my disposal. I choose to use it at all times. Some don't use theirs at all. You seem to be aware of yours but may only use it on occasion. Meh!!!


Nope. I don't have any stickers on my vehicles. Hell if it was a requirement, I wouldn't even do this. But yeah ...


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Nope. I don't have any stickers on my vehicles. Hell if it was a requirement, I wouldn't even do this. But yeah ...


I get the feeling... but I'll bite... AFAIK those Uber/Lyft "emblems" placed in the front and back of your vehicle are a requirement. As a matter of fact the SFPD was ticketing folks for just that last week. If it's not a requirement for you, God Bless. Still doesn't change the basic premise but I love how you play.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Poss in Honolulu. I avg about $22-25/hr while not even trying.



Funkmeister said:


> I get the feeling... but I'll bite... AFAIK those Uber/Lyft "emblems" placed in the front and back of your vehicle are a requirement. As a matter of fact the SFPD was ticketing folks for just that last week. If it's not a requirement for you, God Bless. Still doesn't change the basic premise but I love how you play.


Laws on this are dependent on local state laws. In Hawaii it's required in the back window drivers side only and that's where I put mine. Nothing in the front window.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> ‭
> If you believe something is factually incorrect, you should provide specifics and refutation. Otherwise you come off as a trolling moron.


I hope I don't appear to be a moron. I can assure you my IQ is over 70. But I'd rather appear as a moron than a liar.

Your rambling post sounds like an Uber employee wrote it, not a partner. Partners realize other partners are their competition. Competition is good for the users of the product or service and for the economy as a whole. But competition hurts those that are competing. Your post saying you made an unrealistic number will invite more competition. Uber would write that, other drivers wouldn't.

Being university educated and a former engineer, you should realize its better to work smart than hard. Yet, your forte is knowing how to grind? Contradictory? Does a grinder take a 5 week vacation? You say its been a minute since you've been on this forum and you imply visiting this forum is a waste of time. Contradictory? You imply you have better than average management and analytical skills and you ignore costs involved in running a business. Contradictory? You say you didn't write the post to brag but you spent several paragraphs attempting to boast. Contradictory?

I'm also university educated, in economics. I've spent the past 35 years as a business owner. The largest banks in the world ask me for my opinion concerning economics. Numbers, not grinding, is my forte.

You claim you grossed $153,200 ($135,000 + $350/wk in gas). Uber claims a median of $74,000 in San Francisco. That would mean 50% made more than $74k and 50% made less. Would Uber be deceptive? Yes! The FTC determined that less than 10% earned that advertised amount. The FTC calculated $53,000 for San Francisco. A recent ad for Uber in San Francisco indicates a full time driver will make $776 in fares per week. Take out Uber's 25% cut leaves $582 per week or $30,264 per year, gross. If Uber thinks full time equals 40 hours per week, one would have to work 263.2 hours per week to gross $153,200.

But maybe Uber, the FTC, and I are wrong. You said you made over $4000 one week. You also said you sometimes worked over 90 hours a week. Making $4000 in 90 hours is $44.44 per hour. While $40 per hour might be possible once in a great while, doing it every hour for 90 straight hours seems unlikely.

Stop with the talk of depreciation? Are you kidding? Depreciation is the largest cost for some drivers. Ignoring it won't make it go away. Without knowing one's costs one cannot know one's income. You imply a car with 100,000 miles is valued the same as one with 1,000 miles, unless you sell it to a knowledgeable buyer (car dealer). The car dealer knows car values. The car dealer knows every mile you put on a car reduces its value. The car dealer knows that worn seats and carpet reduces a car's value. I'm sure if you're a good salesperson you can get more for your used car than its worth. Depreciation matters.

You say you pay $300 - $400 or more per week for gasoline. Lets say its $350 and gas costs $3.50 per gallon. That's 100 gallons a week. At 25 miles per gallon that's 2500 miles per week. At 25 miles per hour, that's 100 hours of work per week. How many years will your car last at 130,000 miles per year (see my comments on depreciation)?

Take home pay implies pre-tax net earnings. You state your pre-tax, gross minus gasoline, and imply its net. Your SUV will only last a few years. Calculate that depreciation. Accidents happen, calculate the estimated collision repairs. Maintenance is required. Calculate that cost. Cars have mechanical issues. Calculate the estimated mechanical repairs. There are miscellaneous expenses like rideshare insurance, car washes, extra licenses, etc. that need to be included. Add these costs and subtract from your gross to determine your pre-tax net income (take home pay).

Do you know what a rhetorical question is? I'll answer anyway. Of course I, and every business owner should, calculate all the costs to run the business. Without doing so would create erroneous and misleading results. Try it.

Call me a moron and I'll call you a liar.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I hope I don't appear to be a moron. I can assure you my IQ is over 70. But I'd rather appear as a moron than a liar.
> 
> Your rambling post sounds like an Uber employee wrote it, not a partner. Partners realize other partners are their competition. Competition is good for the users of the product or service and for the economy as a whole. But competition hurts those that are competing. Your post saying you made an unrealistic number will invite more competition. Uber would write that, other drivers wouldn't.
> 
> ...


[Applause] That was such a lovely post and you called me a liar to boot... sweet!

For a college educated person (in economics no less) comprehension definitely is not your forté. The post was quite comprehensive though.

Let's start with this competition thing. We are not in competition. There is nothing another driver does that can affect my earning ability. UberLyft assigns riders to us and we do our own thing irrespective of what someone else does. So throw that away.

Next - contradictions. You seem to think that I have a few. Let's review... 
You ask would a grinder take 5 weeks of vacation? I say here is where comprehension would be valuable. Just read the statement as written. I know how to grind and I know how to relax - no contradiction there.
You point out where I stated "it's been a while since I've been on this forum" but I imply it's a waste of time. Nah, that was never MY implication. You threw that in there to try and make YOUR point. I did say some of the drivers I have spoken with don't bother with these forums because they're too busy handling their business. Is that a contradiction to you?
You state that even with my self-professed management and analytical skills, I ignore costs associated with running a business - really? Exactly which costs am I ignoring? Gas? Maintenance? Insurance? Food? BJs? Look Mr Economics major I've run a couple of successful business as well - I even know how to reconcile a ledger. Every month I look at my statements I see a balance going higher and higher. If I seem to be contradictory to you, I'll manage with that as well.
Nope, I didn't write the initial post to brag but to answer the topic question, it's going to come off that way. Sorry, no getting around that. The intent is not to brag though. Just offer insight. I also knew that I would have to deal with the likes of you who would like everyone to believe that it isn't possible. As I said initially, IDGAF. You don't have to believe it.

Now I've got to tell you I am honored that someone with such gravitas and privileged esteem ("the largest banks in the world ask for your opinion on economics") finds the time to respond to my trivial posts. I'm in awe! Just goes to show you never know who you'll meet when it comes to Uber. Now I'm a little different than you. Don't know you from Adam but I'll take your statement at face value. I won't call you a liar because it's irrelevant to the conversation. (...but my bs meter is pegging - oops! That might be a contradiction!)

Onward to things that matters...
What does the so called Uber stated median of $74K or the FTC's claim that only 10% made that have to do with my earnings? Since when does the FTC have access to individual's actual earned income? You're digging (or googling) so far trying to find refutation, you may wind up in China with no more valid information than when this conversation started.

You have a problem with me claiming to make 4K in a weeks (I didn't say it was in 90 hours. It may have been more or even less.) what can I say that was a very good week! It did actually average out to over $40+/hr that week. So what's your point? I'm normally in the $25 - $30/hr with no effort. I've done $1100 in a day (about 16 hours) - you do the math economics guy!

Let me resolve this depreciation thing as I see it for you. I start with Uber in 2015. I had a 2010 SUV with about 40K miles on it. When I traded it in back in June for a 2017 Luxury SUV, it had 275K on the odometer. The sales guy gave a little less than Kelly Blue Book for it and I paid cash (that I made from Uber) on the barrelhead to cover the rest for my new car. Even if they had only given me a dollar, I got my money's worth from that car. So far you've been about assumptions and hypothesis. I'm explaining actualities to you. These are facts because they've actually happened.

Now I don't need to respond to your post on my gas usage because you don't even know what you're talking about. You're so discombobulated in your analysis - mainly because you're pulling numbers out of your... numbers guy eh!

You say my SUV will only last a few years. Good, that's all I need and then I'll trade it in again. Get a new one with some of the money I've made doing this. How's that?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I guess I'll have to explain a few things for you. 

Drivers are in competition with each other. If they were in cooperation they wouldn't accept base rates and wait for surges. But since they are competing, one will take a very low or no surge and cost his competitors the fare. Another way they are in competition with each other is by shear numbers. The more drivers the less a TNC would have to pay the drivers. Eliminate the competition and the fares go up. Invite more drivers and the fares go down.

I assumed some numbers because the ones you provided were sketchy at best. I assumed $3.50/gal for gas. I assumed 25 mpg for your suv. I assumed an average speed of 25 mph. Care to supply your actual numbers?

It doesn't matter what you paid for your car. It doesn't matter if you paid cash or had a 30% interest rate for financing. What matters is what the car was worth when you started rideshare and what it was worth after rideshare. The difference is the depreciation. Care to supply your actual numbers? The IRS hired a qualified firm to determine the cost to drive a non-luxury $32,000 car for five years at 15,000 miles per year. They determined it is $0.54 or thereabout. 

I would have hoped you would have known but the costs to include for your calculations are any costs associated with driving for rideshare. Some costs are fixed, other variable. Some are a given, others require estimation. What do you calculate your maintenance costs to be? What do you estimate repair costs to be? Do you have any miscellaneous costs? Would you eat or pay for bj's if you weren't driving? If so, they are not a cost to drive for rideshare. See how that works? 

Care to tell us how many total hours? 

You probably made money during the year. But you and we don't know for sure without knowing your cost to gross > $150,000 a year. 

$150,000/yr. $4000/wk. $1100/day. If Uber doesn't give you a salary maybe they should. But the devil is in the details. Got real numbers for us?


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I guess I'll have to explain a few things for you.
> 
> Drivers are in competition with each other. If they were in cooperation they wouldn't accept base rates and wait for surges. But since they are competing, one will take a very low or no surge and cost his competitors the fare. Another way they are in competition with each other is by shear numbers. The more drivers the less a TNC would have to pay the drivers. Eliminate the competition and the fares go up. Invite more drivers and the fares go down.
> 
> ...


You know Mr World Renowned Economist with every passing post your credentials are waning. You apparently don't understand what competition is. Try this... Uber and Lyft are competitors. They are competing for market share. They are also competing against the Taxi bloc. Undercutting them as much as feasible and shifting the paradigm. Drivers - by the very nature of this business - do not compete with one another. To some extent you could say we compete with taxi drivers but that's not really our battle either. Any driver rejecting base fares and sitting, waiting for surges most likely won't make any significant amount of money on a regular basis (is that you Mr. Economist?). You're not in competition. If you don't like the base rate or whatever Uber/Lyft are offering, you go and turn on the other guy's app and see if it's any better. Those rates are set because that is what attracts the general populace and undermines the Taxi guys. The idea being to run them out of business, get the biggest market share possible, marginalize my main competitor and then maybe raise rates to generate some profit. But you know all of this, right Mr. Economist? You did study those principles in school, correct? Maybe not.

You and this depreciation! Give it a rest. It only matters to sales people and the IRS (since you were smart enough to google the rate they use). Now what is the purpose of them creating that rate for someone using their vehicle on the job? So one could claim a business deduction if eligible. So first tell me do you calculate depreciation and subtract it from your gross every week? Or maybe just at the end of the year when it's time to formulate our taxes. You keep referring to driving my car 100K miles over a certain period of time causes depreciation. Weeeellllll I'm guessing by driving my car 100K miles I made some money in the process. Now it seems to me that money I made offsets that depreciation fairly well and I'll get a deduction to boot. Then I still get to trade my vehicle in at whatever price and somehow wind up ahead. Go figure Mr. Economist.

As far as giving you actual numbers... why? If I gave you my actual cost, rate, time and a natural log, do you think you could figure out what I netted? I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If one cannot figure out that their $40k car will be worth $2k in two years and the $38k in depreciation is a cost to run their business, they are too thick headed to converse with. No numbers because the numbers you did provide don't make sense. Wrong and bad info, readers beware.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I depreciated all $25,000 or 28,000 (i can't remember what i paid for it) in value off a brand new Sienna van in 3.5 years. When i was done with it it was worth just the scrap.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> If one cannot figure out that their $40k car will be worth $2k in two years and the $38k in depreciation is a cost to run their business, they are too thick headed to converse with. No numbers because the numbers you did provide don't make sense. Wrong and bad info, readers beware.


Okay, now we are devolving into name calling. I guess this civil discourse is at an end.

Since YOU seem too dense to understand that what is an apparent loss in depreciation is gained in cash on the table. You're wrapping your whole diatribe in depreciation as if it is the demon that undercuts your finances. You can't seem to or don't want to understand that depreciation is relative and arbitrary. The fact that I'm even entertaining your supercilious remarks is in and of itself baffling. You want to prove no one can make $100K. Well I did and no amount harping from you will change that fact.

Though I do understand you and your ilk now. You do believe you are in competition with other drivers and if you scream loud enough how horrible Uber is, you can possibly thin the ranks. Well I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum. I want everyone to make a decent living doing this AND my wish is to root out all of those bad apples and screaming Mimi's that only defecate in the house.

One thing I am sure of though. I am doing well at this (all of your barking doesn't alter that). Considering your position on these matters, I take it you're not doing that well - even with your obvious intellectual brilliance. So I'll take it for granted you won't be doing this much longer and you go back to advising big banks. I'm sure they appreciate your ineptitude- whoops! I meant aptitude with numbers.

Just for s$&ts and giggles here are my numbers last week from Uber...









... oh I forgot the Lyft one from last week as well...









There might be depreciation in there but... IDGAF!!! [mic drop]


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


Apparently only the Bitcoin shills are making $100K+ this year.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

bsliv said:


> If one cannot figure out that their $40k car will be worth $2k in two years and the $38k in depreciation is a cost to run their business, they are too thick headed to converse with. No numbers because the numbers you did provide don't make sense. Wrong and bad info, readers beware.


 Hard to have convo with somebody that exaggerates too. Please provide proof of a car losing 95% of its value in two years, that hasn't been wrecked


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Hono driver said:


> Hard to have convo with somebody that exaggerates too. Please provide proof of a car losing 95% of its value in two years, that hasn't been wrecked


Look at a 2015 Cadillac XTS with 250,000 miles, $1826. Its trade-in value is as low as $400.

In the Las Vegas market, one has to drive 200,000 to 250,000 miles in order to gross $150,000. How much is a $40,000 car worth with 400,000 - 500,000 miles and a wrecked interior? How many cars will go 400k to 500k without a collision? How many cars will go 400k - 500k? Depreciation isn't the only cost. The expected repair costs will far outweigh depreciation after a 100k or so. Know what the accumulated maintenance costs on a high mileage car is? Tell your insurance company your putting 200k per year on a commercial vehicle. Then add the tickets a commercial driver is sure to receive. Someone putting 100 hours a week driving is going to have accidents. Add the insurance deductible and maybe time lost.

Without knowing one's cost to do business one cannot know one's net income. A rising balance in the checking account is a poor measure of performance. Do the math. Its not too hard.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

At 250,000 miles a year that's 700 miles a day or in a 12 hr days 57 miles per hour. Impossible in Vegas that mean your driving 60mph for 12 hours. Once again we are exaggerating


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Hono driver said:


> At 250,000 miles a year that's 700 miles a day or in a 12 hr days 57 miles per hour. Impossible in Vegas that mean your driving 60mph for 12 hours. Once again we are exaggerating


Not exaggerating, pointing out that it is impossible.
OK, you supply the answer. I grossed $150,000. How many miles did I drive in the SF bay area?


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I just did. 250,000 miles divided bye 365 is 684 miles per day. NOW that's for 12 hr days EVERYDAY for 365 days. Now I know your not driving that everyday cause mentally it's not poss. So YOU do the math. Explain how you drive 57 miles per hour in Vegas or SF.

And please don't change the subject to fix your "argument". We are talking car depreciation not how much money you made


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Hono driver said:


> I just did. 250,000 miles divided bye 365 is 684 miles per day. NOW that's for 12 hr days EVERYDAY for 365 days. Now I know your not driving that everyday cause mentally it's not poss. So YOU do the math. Explain how you drive 57 miles per hour in Vegas or SF.
> 
> And please don't change the subject to fix your "argument". We are talking car depreciation not how much money you made


Use my numbers? 0 miles during the past year. $0 cost associated with rideshare. $0 income from rideshare.

I was using the numbers posted by a driver in the SF Bay area that claimed he grossed > $150,000 in a year while taking a 5 week vacation. He won't tell me his numbers. I had to guess. I guessed $3.50 a gallon, 25 mpg, 25 mph. Since I don't know the SF bay area, I used what I do know, Las Vegas. I know in Las Vegas, one would have to > 250 hrs a week. Not possible. Is it possible in SF?

My 'argument' is that claiming $132,000 is one's net income after subtracting only gas as a cost is not the way to determine net, pre-tax income (take home pay). In order to generate $150k from rideshare, one has costs much higher than just gas. Once I questioned this discrepancy, I was met with hostility.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Use my numbers? 0 miles during the past year. $0 cost associated with rideshare. $0 income from rideshare.
> 
> I was using the numbers posted by a driver in the SF Bay area that claimed he grossed > $150,000 in a year while taking a 5 week vacation. He won't tell me his numbers. I had to guess. I guessed $3.50 a gallon, 25 mpg, 25 mph. Since I don't know the SF bay area, I used what I do know, Las Vegas. I know in Las Vegas, one would have to > 250 hrs a week. Not possible. Is it possible in SF?
> 
> My 'argument' is that claiming $132,000 is one's net income after subtracting only gas as a cost is not the way to determine net, pre-tax income (take home pay). In order to generate $150k from rideshare, one has costs much higher than just gas. Once I questioned this discrepancy, I was met with hostility.


(I was going to leave this thread alone but you, Mr Economist lie like a moth eaten carpet!) WTF dude! Somebody calls you on your BS and you try to weasel out claiming I'm responsible for your faulty analysis. How rude! Own your BS.

It's a good thing these posts are here in perpetuity (or at least until the site goes down). I haven't exhibited any hostility towards you - bemusement, yes - but you're the one gnawing on your leg. Everything I've said and claimed are right here in these posts and I stand by it. I don't have to hem and haw and backtrack. It will withstand anybody's scrutiny. You, OTOH, are suspect. Your claims don't hold water and you double down claiming to be something you're not. I can't be hostile towards you - you're typical. Of course now we find that you're not even in the game so you say but you're posting in the forum vociferously. That is rich.

Still doesn't change the fact that I earned over 100K. I'll let you assume whatever my expenses were - you'll be wrong but it will be irrelevant anyway. Like I said earlier, with each subsequent post you're circling the drain.

Oh, just to be clear, you initiated that 250K miles/year (that particular post made no sense but what do I know. I'm not an economics major.) so you can continue explaining "whathadhappenedwas..." and I'd like to know what amortization is since you're still talking about depreciation and accounting. It might help me with my bookkeeping. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

How many miles did you put on to gross your $150k? How many hours? What vehicle? What gas mileage? What is gas's cost? I tried to supply reasonable number and got crucified. Gimme real numbers.

Its obvious some here don't understand examples. Gimme your real (fake?) numbers. I have a feeling they don't work otherwise you would have been up front with them.

250,000 miles is what a Las Vegas driver would have to drive in order to gross $150k. Is it that hard to comprehend? Now tell me how far a SF driver has to drive.

Those who make extraordinary claims are required to provide extraordinary evidence or its just more hot air. $150,000/yr. $4000/wk. $1100/day.

Who was the first person to use the word 'troll'? Who was the first person to use the word 'moron'? Who was the first person to use language so bad the moderators had to remove it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

My wife takes home 100K a year. That's why I can get away with being a Uber driver.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone that claims depreciation doesn't matter and other drivers aren't your competition loses any amount of credibility.

I bought a 100K vehicle. 
Made a 100k with it this year.
My 100k vehicle is now worth 10k.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I only brought in $240,000 over the life of the last taxi I owned. Total miles driven 230,000 miles.

It was about $1.04 per mile driven.

My expenses were about $100,000 including commercial insurance and fuel, depreciation (in this case the entire purchase cost of th car) repairs, maintenance, everything.

The IRS standard rate came to like $120,000 (there was several rates in use over that time)

That was over 3 1/2 years.


When I was done with the car if needee $3,00o to get it back on the road, it was worth $1,500 if it had been drivable.


So the entire purchase of the car... gone completely.

$240, 000 over 3.5 years minus $100,000 in total expenses... left me $140,000 over 3 1/2 years or about $40,000 per year.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I only brought in $240,000 over the life of the last taxi I owned. Total miles driven 230,000 miles.
> 
> It was about $1.04 per mile driven.
> 
> ...


Very good post on how to calculate take home pay. Our friendly taxi owner/operator has the luxury of using actual data over the lifetime of his most expensive business asset, very good data, beats the heck out of estimating future costs. $1.04 per mile would be high for an Uber driver in Las Vegas but probably not for a taxi. There is no reason to doubt his earnings or expenses. His expenses are a bit over 40% of his earnings.

An Uber driver will have about the same expenses as a taxi owner/operator. But an Uber driver probably won't have the same earnings. The same expenses with lower earnings means a higher expenses to earnings ratio.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Very good post on how to calculate take home pay. Our friendly taxi owner/operator has the luxury of using actual data over the lifetime of his most expensive business asset, very good data, beats the heck out of estimating future costs. $1.04 per mile would be high for an Uber driver in Las Vegas but probably not for a taxi. There is no reason to doubt his earnings or expenses. His expenses are a bit over 40% of his earnings.
> 
> An Uber driver will have about the same expenses as a taxi owner/operator. But an Uber driver probably won't have the same earnings. The same expenses with lower earnings means a higher expenses to earnings ratio.


You can actually knock off about $350 a month in higher insurance costs. I was paying $500 a month for taxi insurance, that's like $350+ more than what i'm paying for insurance. So that's like $16 a day in insurance costs. It would take a whole 5 safe rider fees every day of the month to pay for that.

The reality is that i KNOW it's going to cost a heck of a lot more than 53c a mile we get in Orlando to keep your car from falling apart. (and pay for it in a very short length of time)

I am no longer an owner operator, I only work about 24-36 hours in a taxi a week these days, 2-3 shifts for a company.

I pay less than $700-800 a month to rent a taxi by the shift, instead of paying $500 a month in insurance and putting like 2400-3000 miles a month of my own car.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You can actually knock off about $350 a month in higher insurance costs. I was paying $500 a month for taxi insurance, that's like $350+ more than what i'm paying for insurance. So that's like $16 a day in insurance costs. It would take a whole 5 safe rider fees every day of the month to pay for that.
> 
> The reality is that i KNOW it's going to cost a heck of a lot more than 53c a mile we get in Orlando to keep your car from falling apart. (and pay for it in a very short length of time)
> 
> ...


Removing $350/mo from your expense would make your income about 65% of your gross instead of 60%.

By renting a taxi instead of supplying your own, you gave yourself a nice raise.

Seems to me that full time drivers would be better suited to be a cabbie.

Can an Uber driver make $100,000 in Orlando? By my calculations all they have to do is drive 29 hour per day, 5 days a week.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Removing $350/mo from your expense would make your income about 65% of your gross instead of 60%.
> 
> By renting a taxi instead of supplying your own, you gave yourself a nice raise.
> 
> ...


My math is a lot different as a company driver, I actually work a lot less than a i used to...

I'm actually making about the same as I used to per hour, but less per month, because i work a lot less hours. I'm only at 24 or 36 hours a week instead of 60 or 70

For uber in Orlando...

100,000/365/24= $11.41 an hour to make $100,000 per year working every single hour of the entire year. (Just go with me on this)

Orlando craigslist add for uber is $360/week in fares, $9.00 an hour.

https://orlando.craigslist.org/trp/d/uber-driver-partner-needed/6433544913.html
compensation: *$360/week* in fares for 40 hours, or $9.00 an hour.

So how many hours DOES It take?

30 hours a day, 7 days a week, *using uber's own ad as per hour rate*

Your pretty close, just gotta not take those 2 days off a week and your there at $100,000, minus expenses.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, $100k, that's a good one,...ha,ha,ha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

cratter said:


> I bought a 100K vehicle.
> Made a 100k with it this year.
> My 100k vehicle is now worth 10k.


Will that car make you another 100k this year?
What about the year after that?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It is extremely unlikely that anyone is making $100k per year just driving U/L. But if someone were making that much it’s also highly unlikely that they would divulge any trade secrets that might negatively effect their future income. Bottom line is it might happen but you won’t know about it.


----------



## Tomas Veverka (Dec 25, 2017)

Those $100k paychecks, are affiliate bonuses included ?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> (I was going to leave this thread alone but you, Mr Economist lie like a moth eaten carpet!) WTF dude! Somebody calls you on your BS and you try to weasel out claiming I'm responsible for your faulty analysis. How rude! Own your BS.
> 
> It's a good thing these posts are here in perpetuity (or at least until the site goes down). I haven't exhibited any hostility towards you - bemusement, yes - but you're the one gnawing on your leg. Everything I've said and claimed are right here in these posts and I stand by it. I don't have to hem and haw and backtrack. It will withstand anybody's scrutiny. You, OTOH, are suspect. Your claims don't hold water and you double down claiming to be something you're not. I can't be hostile towards you - you're typical. Of course now we find that you're not even in the game so you say but you're posting in the forum vociferously. That is rich.
> 
> ...


I should leave well enough alone but just can't.

You claim $153,000 gross income in 47 weeks. You claim $300-$400 per week in gasoline. You claim to drive a suv in the sf bay area.

I claim $135,000 is not your pre-tax net income. I claim it would take 200,000 to 250,000 miles of driving in Las Vegas to gross $150,000. I claim driving 200,000 or more miles a year in Las Vegas is impossible.

Who is making unrealistic claims?

If one knows their gas cost per week, the cost of gas per gallon, their miles per gallon, and their average speed, one can determine how long one worked. I can assume a suv gets *25 mpg*. I can assume* 25 mph* average speed in the bay area. I can assume *$3.50* a gallon for gasoline. If anyone disagrees with these numbers, fine, they are not written in stone and are easily changeable. If someone would provide real numbers, I wouldn't have to assume.

If one says they average $300 - $400 per week in gasoline costs, one can assume $350 as a specific number instead of the range. $350 in gas at $3.50 a gallon works out to 100 gallons of gasoline per week. 100 gallons of gas at 25 mph is 2500 miles per week or 357 miles per day, driving 7 days a week. At 25 mph, thats 14.3 hours of driving per day.

If 25 mpg is not correct, what is correct? If 25 mph is not correct, what is correct? If $3.50 a gallon is not correct, what is correct? If $350 a week is not a reasonable number given that $300 - $400 is the range, what is correct? Instead of saying its faulty analysis and BS, explain why.

Something must be incorrect because 14.3 hours per day is over 100 hours per week and it was stated that 90 hours was the maximum. So let's look at it from another angle. $153,000 in 47 weeks is $3,255 per week or $465 per day, every day. If we ignore the 5 week vacation and assume the driver worked 365 days per year, its still $419 per day. Is this reasonable? Is it even possible?

$153,000 in 47 weeks is $3,255 per week. $153,000 in 52 weeks is $2,942 per week. Uber tends to exaggerate driver compensation but says full time drivers in the bay area can expect $776 per week in fares. Who is more believable?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I make so little doing Uber that I receive $147/month in food stamps and $543/month in Obamacare. Big shout out to the taxpayers!
In 2016 I made $4,400.
In 2017 I made $253 so far.
DC, after expenses, full time.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I should leave well enough alone but just can't.
> 
> You claim $153,000 gross income in 47 weeks. You claim $300-$400 per week in gasoline. You claim to drive a suv in the sf bay area.
> 
> ...


BSLiv, you are a silly rabbit! You're persistent... a little slow on the uptake but persistent nonetheless.

Now pay attention! I realize this is a bit much for you to digest but you're college educated (so you say), so act like it.

First, that $153K gross is a figure YOU came up with. You seem to like creating your own figures and arguing with yourself. Go back to my first post in this thread. I specifically stated that I earned $103K from Uber and another 32K from Lyft. Comprendé?



Tomas Veverka said:


> Those $100k paychecks, are affiliate bonuses included ?


...and the audience goes wild! Tomas, you are the smartest person in this thread!

Yes, it does include quest bonuses and other promotions I collected on. Uber actually includes those in the weekly summary while Lyft doesn't. I posted my statements from the week of 12/4 - 12/10 a few posts back. The Lyft statement doesn't include my bonus for that week (they add it Monday night/Tuesday morning just before they send the deposit to your bank.

To clarify those bonuses... Uber has two Quest periods in the Bay Area. Mon 4am - Fri 3:59am and Fri 4am - Mon 3:59am. M-F, you can get anywhere from $175 - $290 for giving 60 - 80 rides. F-S, you can get another $140 - $275 for 40 - 70 rides. They have other promotions as well (and they differ from driver to driver) but I tend to focus on those. It used to be $500 for 100(?) rides during the entire week. Lyft has a tier system for the entire week. $120/(30 prime time & 60 total rides - $175/(40pt & 80t) -$220/(45pt & 100t) - $315/(55pt & 120pt). Theirs used to be higher as well.

Now BSLiv since you like phantom figures, I'll give you some real numbers to scare you. I typically max out on the Uber bonuses since that's what I started with. I've been adding the Lyft bonuses for the challenge. I wasn't maxing those all of the time but enough that my take from bonuses alone is typically $500 - $800 every week. When I first started doing both it was closer to $1K. Verstehen? So a conservative estimate would be around $25K in bonus money for the year. So you don't come up with screwy numbers again, that's already included in my earned figure. Work with that!

Now let's throw out those dumbazz numbers you pulled out of yours...

BSLiv you can claim 'til the cows tip over that I didn't earn $135K but there's enough info in this forum for you to figure it out yourself. I gave you screenshots of recent earnings. If you're feeling real Sherlock Holmes-y, you can delve into my past posts and you'll find screenshots I uploaded for a month's worth. Then you can take those and extrapolate to get an approximation of my yearly earnings. You should be pretty close to what I gave you already. Not enough? In about a month Uber/Lyft will send us our yearly statement. I'll screenshot that for you.

What's this MPH crap? I have no idea how many MPH I average - IDGAF. Sometimes I drive around, sometimes I sit and whack off! It's irrelevant to me. I might do 200 miles, I might do 400 miles. Whatever it takes to reach my goals. I could pay anywhere from $2.60 (Safeway & Shell rewards) to $3.65/g. So what???!!!! I've driven over 100K this past year (not your silly 250K). My car gets about 500+ miles on a full tank (600+ hwy). Soooooo... let's say around 200 fill-ups during the year ( that's about 4 a week - so it's in the ballpark). Between $70 - $100 per fill-up. Around 18K for the year. You want to know how I know that? I have receipts! (Tax time coming you know!)

Maintenance & Repairs: 
Oil change/filters, etc... $0
Tires checked/rotated. $0
Brakes, rotors, calipers replaced ( just had this done. SF is rough on a car - all those hills and annoying drivers) $0
30K, 50K check. $0
You say "How is that possible?!"
I have a maintenance and repair plan that I bought when I got my car. Basic maintenance and most parts covered for FREE! (Yay me!!!)
Car wash... at least once a week ($12) but I get it detailed every month ($100).
No accidents. So why would I include the cost for one?

Business license $135
Insurance $2.5K/year
Since I do my own taxes, no need for that expense.
I did break down and get Quickbooks for Business $200(?)

Okay, having you been keeping up. That's close to $23K in deductions. For you and your Greek chorus of naysayers, this is not where depreciation costs go when balancing your books. It only matters for taxes and resale. Now you can come up with any other deductions you like but they don't affect my bottom line.

To make this fairly simple, I didn't include my tips (usually between $200 $300/week) which I'll normally use for gas and food but we won't worry about that.

I could've jumped on your $153K figure since you calculated that out to $3255/week - refer to screenshot in previous post - but I won't. We'll deal with what we know for certain.

Now that I know you are not even in the game and this Mears Troll Number 4 IS a taxi driver, I've got to wonder why are you even here. Mears Troll gave his numbers for a taxi driver. Not even relevant. That's indentured servitude and most are slime in a bucket anyway. The main reason why rideshare has become so popular and Uber is in the lexicon now. Most folks these days don't like cabbies. So move on. Thanks again (for nothing)!


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

My oil changes are free....because I bought them! Haha
Wow.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

cratter said:


> My oil changes are free....because I bought them! Haha
> Wow.


And my car was free because it was already paid for. And the next one will be free too because of the money I earned with the other car.

Ugh. But it shouldn't go unchallenged, some might get the wrong idea.

$103k + $32k = $135k. But then you say, "My number are after my gas deductions." Without knowing your deductions, I estimated $18k. $135k + $18k = $153k. Your most recent post said your fuel costs were, "Around 18K for the year." It appears my estimation was fairly close ($18k my estimate vs. $18k your claim). Clear?

I give little credence to screen shots. Many have the tools necessary to deceive. Even easier would be for a tnc employee to generate a screen. Your bonuses sound nice. Nothing close to that in Las Vegas, they ended > year ago. And since yours vary from driver to driver, there is no way to confirm or rebut it.

You ask, "What's this MPH crap? I have no idea how many MPH I average - IDGAF." I do know how many MPH I average with either city, highway or a combo of either. Since you were so evasive in providing real numbers, I had to use this knowledge to calculate the distance you had traveled, given $18k a year in gas. You didn't give me much so I had to use the information available. Clear?

You state, "I've driven over 100K this past year (not your silly 250K)." Ummm, 250k is over 100k. For the 3rd or 4th time, my figure of 200-250k miles is what it would take a Las Vegas driver to gross $150,000. Clear yet?

I estimated the cost of gas at $3.50 a gallon. You state a range of $2.60 to $3.65. Did I estimate gas per gallon high? Say its $3.00 / gallon. $18k / $3 = 6000 gallons of gas. At 25 MPG, that's 150k miles, which is also over 100k. At $3.50 a gallon, that's 130k miles. If you'd tell us the number of miles you drove, I wouldn't have to estimate using MPH, MPG, and $/gallon. Clear?

Using math that confounded you, I estimated you drove 130,000 miles. How far off was my estimate?

We agree you spent $18k in gas. You claim that is your only expense and come to a net of $135k. That is wrong. A rough estimate would be gasoline being 25% of your costs, not 100%. Go back to the drawing board.

Why am I still here? I have lots of free time. I drive around a big city a lot on other business. I have an economy car. Uber could be a good deal for someone in my position. But when considering the real cost to drive, its not worth it for me at this time. Instead of spinning my wheels driving, I'm on here dispelling 'inaccuracies'.


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> I'm just curious if any Rideshare drivers out there are taking home $100,000 per year or more. I have been on this forum for a while and I have looked at various City threads and Other Stories and I have seen several examples where someone can make $2,000 in a week or sometimes during big events someone makes six seven eight hundred dollars in a day. I know that's possible. But is anybody just totally killing it and earning that consistently? Maybe you live near an airport and get all the surges you want maybe you live in a high-end area and have a select vehicle and get a lot of Select rides and surges. I know there are crappy markets out there and I know a lot of drivers claim to be losing money but there are also a lot of positive stories. So I'm just wondering is there anybody that is seriously doing this full-time year-round and pulling in 100,000 per year? If you are please let us know if you don't mind sharing. And let us know what type of platform you're on and approximately how many hours per week or how many rides do you do. I know there's got to be at least somebody out there that is working hard and pulling in 6 figures.
> 
> And if you want to bring a bunch of negativity please don't post on this thread. There is a lot of that on a lot of other threads. Let's just see what anybody out there wants to share and if this is possible in today's rates and markets. I also know that the rates have gone down over the years and all of that and more drivers and a lot of people complain it's not as good as it used to be. But I've also seen many posts where a certain person says "yesterday I had the best day ever". So I know at base rates that it's not possible but in some cities there are a lot of surges and long rides available and tips so I know in certain areas this is probably possible. Let's hear from you if you are making big bucks.


 you are living in fantasy land if you think you can pull in more then a couple of hundred dollars working all day...not to mention that there is a bunch of periods during the year that it's slow that you literally don't make any money


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> And my car was free because it was already paid for. And the next one will be free too because of the money I earned with the other car.
> 
> Ugh. But it shouldn't go unchallenged, some might get the wrong idea.
> 
> ...


This is truly some funny shyt! You BSLiv are a classic. "Dispelling 'inaccuracies'"!!! I must admit I've come across some characters in my time but you are special. You're not "dispelling accuracies", you're trolling. This debate has been fun as I watch you constantly try to redefine the narrative and even pat yourself on the back because you were right - twice - just like a broken clock. Which is what you really are.

Now what's really funny is you've spent this time trying to shoot holes in my statement and all you've really proved is the veracity of my statements. As convoluted as your calculations were (and they are), you actually did get some of it right. Since your figures were based on what YOU thought it would take to earn my numbers. Since I gave you some of the numbers in my records, you congratulate yourself for being accurate. When in reality all you should have done is nod your head and said "I guess he really did what he said he did!" But no and screenshots apparently are not good enough for you. Somebody might have doctored those or better yet two separate competing TNC companies altered their statements - for what??!!! You're spitting in the wind kid.

The truth her is that you're mad because you and those other naysayers haven't been able to figure out how to make a decent amount of money doing this. It is rather easy but you're flummoxed by it. So you'd rather try and disparage someone who seems to have been successful doing it. Trolling works for you.

Oh before I forget... what does this 25 MPH mean to you? It means nothing to me. What if it was 75 MPH? What exactly does that tell you? Am I successful? Am I wasting time/gas? Am I efficient? It's an empty metric. You don't know how to measure your metrics to be successful in this business. You throw out these red herrings that mean nothing when it comes to ridesharing.

Enough of this. You can believe what you want. As I have been fond of saying in this thread - IDGAF. I shown you pictures. I've given you more info than you need. I've explained in detail how I got there. I'm happy with where I'm at. My kids and grandkids all had a wonderful Christmas. No stress in my life. I sleep well and my bank account grows weekly. Hope things get better for you in Vegas. Ciäo.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> This is truly some funny shyt! You BSLiv are a classic. "Dispelling 'inaccuracies'"!!! I must admit I've come across some characters in my time but you are special. You're not "dispelling accuracies", you're trolling. This debate has been fun as I watch you constantly try to redefine the narrative and even pat yourself on the back because you were right - twice - just like a broken clock. Which is what you really are.
> 
> Now what's really funny is you've spent this time trying to shoot holes in my statement and all you've really proved is the veracity of my statements. As convoluted as your calculations were (and they are), you actually did get some of it right. Since your figures were based on what YOU thought it would take to earn my numbers. Since I gave you some of the numbers in my records, you congratulate yourself for being accurate. When in reality all you should have done is nod your head and said "I guess he really did what he said he did!" But no and screenshots apparently are not good enough for you. Somebody might have doctored those or better yet two separate competing TNC companies altered their statements - for what??!!! You're spitting in the wind kid.
> 
> ...


Look, kid, you don't even know how much you grossed. I came up with the $153,000 number and had to explain to you how I calculated it. To this day, you don't know what your take home pay is. If one doesn't know how to calculate their cost to run a business, one cannot know their profit/loss.

Just because you can't understand a concept doesn't mean the concept doesn't apply.

You still haven't told us how many miles you've driven despite being asked a half dozen times. Hiding something else? Don't bother responding. I think most have seen your true colors.

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Look, kid, you don't even know how much you grossed. I came up with the $153,000 number and had to explain to you how I calculated it. To this day, you don't know what your take home pay is. If one doesn't know how to calculate their cost to run a business, one cannot know their profit/loss.
> 
> Just because you can't understand a concept doesn't mean the concept doesn't apply.
> 
> ...


I realize you think you know what you're talking about but it's obvious you don't. I know my gross and my net. You just can't read or comprehend. You keep trying to twist the narrative to suit your whims and you don't quite remember what you're changing. I know it would serve your perspective if I seemed evasive but anyone that can read, can see that I've been extremely forthright and patient.

Let's get this straight. You are not the arbiter of truth. Whether you believe me or not is irrelevant. No sweat off my balls. At this point I'm only engaging you because I am seriously amused by your chutzpah. We end this today and you'll still be driving around with nothing to do, mad because you are a failure. Trying to make someone, anyone believe that you matter. Be easy my friend.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> I realize you think you know what you're talking about but it's obvious you don't. I know my gross and my net. You just can't read or comprehend. You keep trying to twist the narrative to suit your whims and you don't quite remember what you're changing. I know it would serve your perspective if I seemed evasive but anyone that can read, can see that I've been extremely forthright and patient.
> 
> Let's get this straight. You are not the arbiter of truth. Whether you believe me or not is irrelevant. No sweat off my balls. At this point I'm only engaging you because I am seriously amused by your chutzpah. We end this today and you'll still be driving around with nothing to do, mad because you are a failure. Trying to make someone, anyone believe that you matter. Be easy my friend.


Forthright? You haven't stated your gross. You haven't stated your correct net. You haven't stated miles driven, other than > 100,000. You haven't stated hours worked, other than estimates of minimum and maximum per week. Forthright about what?

Saying you have no maintenance costs is wrong. Saying depreciation doesn't matter is wrong. Saying your net was $135,000 is wrong. I'd be interested, maybe even amused, in what you think I've said wrong.

You can believe what you want to believe. Its when you attempt to spread misinformation that I have an issue. You can attempt to disparage me. But this isn't about me, or you. Its about the numbers you provided.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Forthright? You haven't stated your gross. You haven't stated your correct net. You haven't stated miles driven, other than > 100,000. You haven't stated hours worked, other than estimates of minimum and maximum per week. Forthright about what?
> 
> Saying you have no maintenance costs is wrong. Saying depreciation doesn't matter is wrong. Saying your net was $135,000 is wrong. I'd be interested, maybe even amused, in what you think I've said wrong.
> 
> You can believe what you want to believe. Its when you attempt to spread misinformation that I have an issue. You can attempt to disparage me. But this isn't about me, or you. Its about the numbers you provided.


Keep trying genius. Show me any person who deducts depreciation/amortization from their gross earnings aside for tax purposes and you may have an argument but you're just blowing smoke. Anybody and I mean ANYBODY who uses their vehicle as a primary work vehicle does not look at their pay stubs and say "well I've got to deduct the depreciation value from the gross here." So they can determine their net pay. Are you stupid? Depreciation for any tangible asset is set on a annual scale until the value is zero (scrap). Which BTW, your car won't typically be considered scrap unless it's a total wreck. If your car is drivable, it's going to have some value. So stop with what you don't know. It's embarrassing.

You misfits come in this forum repeating shyt you don't know anything about so often, you think it's factual. Depreciation in resale terms is relative. The value is in the perception of the seller/buyer. That's all that matters.

I'm not explaining my maintenance cost to you over and over. You obviously can't read. You must not know what a service maintenance and warranty plan is. As the other facetious gentleman was so kind to point out "it's free" but I paid for it. It' s like insurance. I pay the cost of the plan upfront. Anything happens out of the ordinary, I'm covered. Five year plan. I could amortize it - but I'll do that on my taxes. For all intents and purposes as long as I keep up my maintenance schedule, the incidentals (oil/filters change, your tire rotation, etc are free). Still don't make sense to you? Sucks to be you.

Once again I'll tell you, you are not the arbiter if truth. What you believe or don't believe doesn't matter. Close your eyes, pound your fist and jump up and down screaming. You're still driving around endlessly while I'm getting paid. You and your cabbies can chew on that for awhile. God bless.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

There's an easier way to debunk this silly claim of making $100k driving for Uber. To make $100k, you'd have to drive 40 hours a week, 52 weeks a year (2080 hours) and net (after expenses, self employment tax, etc.) $48 per hour. 

Since the average Uber drives makes $10 per hour or so, your actual income is probably about $20k per year, and that's high, as I doubt you actually drive 40 hours per week.

Not to mention the wear and tear on your car...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

gofry said:


> There's an easier way to debunk this silly claim of making $100k driving for Uber. To make $100k, you'd have to drive 40 hours a week, 52 weeks a year (2080 hours) and net (after expenses, self employment tax, etc.) $48 per hour.
> 
> Since the average Uber drives makes $10 per hour or so, your actual income is probably about $20k per year, and that's high, as I doubt you actually drive 40 hours per week.
> 
> Not to mention the wear and tear on your car...


You could drive 120 hours per week at $16 per hour. It might mean three times the wear and tear though.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> My wife takes home 100K a year. That's why I can get away with being a Uber driver.


This.
Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

gofry said:


> There's an easier way to debunk this silly claim of making $100k driving for Uber. To make $100k, you'd have to drive 40 hours a week, 52 weeks a year (2080 hours) and net (after expenses, self employment tax, etc.) $48 per hour.
> 
> Since the average Uber drives makes $10 per hour or so, your actual income is probably about $20k per year, and that's high, as I doubt you actually drive 40 hours per week.
> 
> Not to mention the wear and tear on your car...


You drive how many hours necessary (if 40 hrs is the number you prefer so be it. 40 hrs is the social standard in America for workers but business owners/ independent contractors should work whatever it takes to reach their goals.

If you or any other "average Uber driver" are only making $10/hr, then there is another line of work best suited for you. That's not good.



1.5xorbust said:


> You could drive 120 hours per week at $16 per hour. It might mean three times the wear and tear though.


Too many myopic comments on how to that are not even in the ballpark. Do some research. There are a lot of people making a good living doing this. Otherwise Uber/Lyft would not be around taking market share from taxis.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> Keep trying genius. Show me any person who deducts depreciation/amortization from their gross earnings aside for tax purposes and you may have an argument but you're just blowing smoke. Anybody and I mean ANYBODY who uses their vehicle as a primary work vehicle does not look at their pay stubs and say "well I've got to deduct the depreciation value from the gross here." So they can determine their net pay. Are you stupid? Depreciation for any tangible asset is set on a annual scale until the value is zero (scrap). Which BTW, your car won't typically be considered scrap unless it's a total wreck. If your car is drivable, it's going to have some value. So stop with what you don't know. It's embarrassing.
> 
> You misfits come in this forum repeating shyt you don't know anything about so often, you think it's factual. Depreciation in resale terms is relative. The value is in the perception of the seller/buyer. That's all that matters.
> 
> ...


Anybody and I mean ANYBODY who uses their vehicle as a work vehicle should know their cost to drive. There are several good threads in this forum that suggest how to calculate it. Your ignorance is showing.

Depreciation is relative. Its relative to the condition of your car. The condition is dependent upon how long and how hard you use your car. Its wear and tear. Its depreciation and its a fact. If a $55,000 vehicle is expected to be worth $5000 after 200,000 miles, that's $0.25 per mile in depreciation.

Depreciation for any tangible asset is not necessarily on an annual scale. One can calculate it per day, per hour, per lifetime of the vehicle, per mile, any scale you want. For tax purposes, it may have to calculated on an annual scale.

You've mentioned several times that you will calculate your expenses for taxes. This leads me to believe you've never used a vehicle for business purposes before. If itemizing vehicle deductions provides a greater deduction than the flat rate, you're probably driving the wrong vehicle or you have large costs you're not telling us about.

You paid for your maintenance contract. Your maintenance is not free. The cost of that contract is a cost to run your business. If it cost $1000 and it lasts for 50,000 that adds $0.02 per mile.

If gas is $2.50 a gallon and you get 25 mpg, that's $0.10 per mile.

I'd say most drivers on this forum know their cost to drive. If not, they should. I calculate the cost to drive my economy car to be $0.30 per mile. The IRS calculates the average cost to drive for business to be $0.535 per mile. Some vehicles exceed $15 per mile to drive.

By knowing my cost to drive, I can quickly determine my take home pay. If I grossed $1k by driving 1000 miles, I netted $700. Simple! Stop being obtuse. Start doing math.

I may not be the arbiter of truth. But if I say 2+2=4, why argue?


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

I just had a serendipitous moment as I was starting my day driving Lyft. My first passenger was an older gentleman I picked up at a hotel in Union Square. He was headed to the FiDi (Financial District) about eight blocks away. A rather short ride. So I wasn’t expecting much of anything.

Once he was seated, he asked what year was my car. I told him a 2017. He told me he just purchased a similar non-luxury model. I told him I used to have one and he said he had the same version older model before as well. Found out we even used the same dealer at one point but he got a better deal on his new car I’ve the phone. It was a good conversation and then he started explaining the depreciation costs and how cars lose 55% of their value when you drive them off the lot. Lightbulb went off as he was talking and I kept listening. 

We arrived at his destination in the middle of his dissertation and he asked if I had a couple of minutes. He wanted to finish the conversation which up until that point had been really good and informative. Of course I said sure. Once he was done and he explained how he was able to maximize savings on his purchase, he thanked me, gave me his card and proceeded to the office building.

I looked at his card and lo and behold he is a CPA. So my thought is “aw hell nah!!!” I rolled my window down and asked if he would come back to the car. He did. I explained the debate that was raging on this thread and could he break down the basic principles of depreciation. He did. He explained some of the methods used and how it does or does not affect a business net profits. It’s main value is for tax purposes and to manipulate costs and earnings under review. It was only a few minutes but he gave me enough. If I had been off in my understanding, I might have been apologetic but I feel I do understand the basic principles and it was quite fortuitous that our paths crossed this morning. He was gracious and I was thankful. 

Now that’s my story. Believe what you want but ask a financial expert first before you get caught up in this BS being espoused about depreciation. These cabbies do not know.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> I just had a serendipitous moment as I was starting my day driving Lyft. My first passenger was an older gentleman I picked up at a hotel in Union Square. He was headed to the FiDi (Financial District) about eight blocks away. A rather short ride. So I wasn't expecting much of anything.
> 
> Once he was seated, he asked what year was my car. I told him a 2017. He told me he just purchased a similar non-luxury model. I told him I used to have one and he said he had the same version older model before as well. Found out we even used the same dealer at one point but he got a better deal on his new car I've the phone. It was a good conversation and then he started explaining the depreciation costs and how cars lose 55% of their value when you drive them off the lot. Lightbulb went off as he was talking and I kept listening.
> 
> ...


You either misquoted the cpa or the cpa was wrong. The average new car will lose close to 55% due to depreciation after five years of use, not after driving it off the lot.

Depreciation can be used to manipulate taxes. It can be used to create a short term deduction at the cost of a longer term deduction. CPA's know how to do this from everything from a cell phone to a factory and everything in between. CPA's know depreciation and how it relates to taxes. CPA's don't know value. Value is ultimately determined by buyers and sellers but it is estimated by appraisers. If one want to know the value of an object and not expose that object to the open market, ask an appraiser. If an appraiser is licensed, they must conform to the Uniform Standards of Professional Appraisal Practice. CPA's are often clients of appraisers. Insurance companies are often clients of appraisers. The biggest banks in the world hire appraisers (sound familiar?). Appraisers know value and the components that create the value. Bring your CPA online and I'm sure I can teach him a few things about value. Appraisers could tell you about the sales comparison approach to value. Appraisers could tell you about the income approach to value. Appraisers could tell you about the cost approach to value. Appraisers could tell you about physical depreciation. Appraisers could tell you about functional depreciation. Appraisers could tell you about external depreciation. If you argue about components of values with an appraiser, you'll probably lose. Take a guess at what professional license I hold and have held for 25 years. Saying you talked to a CPA does not impress me. Misquoting or having a bad CPA means even less.

I did some research into the cost to own a 2017 luxury suv (sound familiar?). Driving it 15,000 during the first year will cost $85,899. Drive it more than 15k miles and the cost will be higher. That's a big nut to crack. By year 5, expected repair costs will match fuel costs with maintenance costs not far behind. There is a reason most rideshare cars are cheap, high mileage, econoboxes and not new, luxury suv's. Of course, a cheap econobox won't qualify for anything but UberX. A new, luxury suv will qualify for higher fare platforms. Will the higher gross offset the higher costs? The only way to know is to know the expected gross from each platform and to know the cost to operate in that platform. To rephrase, one has to know one's costs to drive in order to make an educated business decision to purchase and operate a vehicle.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

Okay? Enough of your nonsense. You’ve obviously triggered one of my character flaws. I have to clap back at idiocy. Yours is legendary. I’m done now though. If you and your cohorts want to believe the pseudo info you espouse, so be it. I’ll just keep counting my money and depreciate this conversation. C ya.


----------



## Deeber (Dec 29, 2017)

Ty for making this thread interesting Funkmeister. It’s hard to read a thread full of so many negative sourpusses....


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Heck I'm still waiting on bislv to explain how one car can lose 95% of its value in less then two years without the car being totaled. Going on two weeks now. Now I'm wondering if I'm wasting my time waiting for this answer.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Hono driver said:


> Heck I'm still waiting on bislv to explain how one car can lose 95% of its value in less then two years without the car being totaled. Going on two weeks now. Now I'm wondering if I'm wasting my time waiting for this answer.


Ummm, you mean the one you accused me of exaggerating? That was asked 7 days ago. I think 7 days is closer to 1 week than two but we're not prone to exaggerating, are we? You asked in post #54. I answered in post #55. That's a tangent I didn't pursue because you were indirectly agreeing with me. In order to earn a stated amount one would have to drive a certain amount in a given city. If it is physically impossible to drive that amount then it is physically impossible to earn that amount in the given city.

Now, I asked in post #82, "I'd be interested, maybe even amused, in what you think I've said wrong." Quid pro quo.

Can you tell me how much Funkmeister grossed or netted during the year? Either one. Extra credit for both. Any idea of time time or miles to generate that amount?


----------



## aardia (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd be more interested in what ALL of their expenses to earn that $100,000 amounts to.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

aardia said:


> I'd be more interested in what ALL of their expenses to earn that $100,000 amounts to.


Its a secret. You don't need to know. Ignorance is bliss. Be happy.

This should be required reading: https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/

A teaser, 
"*How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver*

If you're an Uber driver and are wondering why this article is even important to you, then please find a nice quiet place to sit, and take a moment to consider exactly who you are. There's a saying in the poker world that when you sit down at a poker table to play and can't identify the sucker at the table, then it's you. And if you don't know why this article is important to you as an Uber driver, then you are the sucker in the Uber system. "


----------



## aardia (Dec 29, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Its a secret. You don't need to know. Ignorance is bliss. Be happy.
> 
> This should be required reading: https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/
> 
> ...


I already calculate all of my costs and I have a rule for figuring out if my "shift" was profitable (by my own strict standard that accounts for more than just the money spent to make the "Uber dollars").


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Deeber said:


> Ty for making this thread interesting Funkmeister. It's hard to read a thread full of so many negative sourpusses....


If a huge meteor is going to hit the earth is 2 days, is it being a negative sourpuss to inform the world? Maybe. Its also being a realist. Is it being a negative sourpuss to explain that there are more costs to drive than gasoline? Maybe. Its also being a realist.

Some people would prefer ignorance and won't want to know about the impending meteor hit. That's fine but don't attempt to tell the world that everything is fine. Some people would prefer ignorance and won't want to know about the costs to drive. That's fine but don't attempt to tell the world that gasoline is the only cost to drive.

If the goal is to recruit new drivers, only including gas costs may seem appealing. Who would be attempting to recruit new drivers? What effect would having more drivers competing for the fixed number of rides available have on the individual driver?

I'm encouraging anyone to point out any misinformation I've provided anywhere in this thread.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

bsliv said:


> I'm encouraging anyone to point out any misinformation I've provided anywhere in this thread.


Not even crickets.

The cost to drive is much more than fuel. Let's compare my 2015 economy car vs a 2017 luxury suv. No one will trust my numbers so I'll use numbers from Edmunds True Cost to Own calculator. It only has yearly numbers for the first five years assuming 15,000 miles per year.

2015 Mazda 3
depreciation: $8,002 or $0.107 per mile
fuel: $6,449 or $0.081/mile
maintenance: $4,266 or $0.057/mile
repairs: $1,856 or $0.025/mile
Total: $20,573 or $0.274 per mile

2017 Land Rover Range Rover SV Autobiography LWB
depreciation: $119,585 or $1.594 per mile
fuel: $14,791 or $0.197/mile
maintenance: $7,971 or $0.107/mile
repairs: $5,073 or $0.068/mile
Total: $147,420 or $1.966 per mile

I'd say the vehicle one drives has a lot to do with one's net income. I hope no one is driving a 2017 Land Rover Range Rover SV Autobiography LWB for rideshare but, who knows?


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

You forgot a zero in the Mazdas fuel per mile. But the total is still right.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

cratter said:


> You forgot a zero in the Mazdas fuel per mile. But the total is still right.


Oops, corrected.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

they pay you .10 a minute. and 50 cents a mile, you do the math, no its impossible to take home 100k in a career at uber. You will find something better long before 100k. LMAO what a stupid question.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

*posts and floats away*


----------

